# [Fixed] Showing the posters location below their name/avatar?



## HovR (25 Nov 2011)

So after using the new software for a while, I think it's great! The only thing I am missing, is as above: Having the users location shown below their name and avatar (If they have entered it into their profile, of course.)

I found this particularly helpful when someone posts something regarding weather, or an image/video/account of their commute etc.

Am I the only one missing this? And can it be implemented with the new software?

Thanks,
-HovR


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

It's coming - I need to do some database trickery to switch the data from the old custom field to the new built-ones.

On the to-do list ...


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Nov 2011)

This happened to me too... The location field in profiles has been duplicated - the "old" one does not work.

Go to your profile and move the location from the "old" field to the "new" location fields and it'll work.


----------



## HovR (25 Nov 2011)

I see! Was unaware that there were multiple location fields, and only one displayed below your name. Thanks Shaun and MossCommuter!


----------



## Mozzy (25 Nov 2011)

MC works perfectly. Goodonya.


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

That's what the database query will do - mass move them from the old field to the new one.


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

I've started the process of merging the data, but it's a complex cross-query so please don't make any further manual adjustments to your Location field information for a little while (_or they'll be overwritten by the query_) - I'll post an announcement once I've completed the work and everyone can double-check to make sure it has transferred over okay.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## HovR (25 Nov 2011)

Awesome - thanks for the swift action!


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

Done ...


----------



## Shaun (26 Nov 2011)

Occupation done now too ...


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Nov 2011)

Did you just add a link to the member map too? 

Liking your work


----------

